# // ORT x Standard Fab Co.



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

OPEN ROAD TUNING is pleased to announce it's partnership with Standard Fabrication Co. 

Standard Fabrication Co. isn't your typical'fab shop'. The idea for Standard Fab Co. spawned from a void in the air ride market. The boys at Standard Fabrication decided that the air ride market could really benefit from a company which provides customer-installed custom trunk setups as well as easy-to-install hardline kits. Simply put, Standard Fab Co. turns dreams into reality. The sky is the limit and with the ORT x Standard Fab Co. partnership, we have you covered in all areas. 

In light of this new partnership, we're offering a 10% discount on custom tanks for the month of October. The only requirement is a 50% deposit upon purchase of your custom air tank and you will receive the 10% off discount.

Sample tanks:














































----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Info & Ordering

P: 877.404.4264
E: [email protected]
W: http://www.openroadtuning.com

If you have any further questions or would like to order a custom tank, please contact us directly! We have staff on hand ready to help you out with your custom tank or hardline setup!


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

All custom made or premade designs as well?


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

coneklr said:


> All custom made or premade designs as well?


Besides the tanks shown above (which are for sale) each tank is 100% custom built to order. Did you have an idea in mind?


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Vans tank and the Vintage tank are my favorites.. Whoever is doing the art is skilled for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Paint jobs are super nice but the hard lines look like they were done by somebody with a lazy eye. Not symmetrical, no bulkheads, bends that aren't 90 degrees but 70 or 80 degrees.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hardlines were done the night before the show, and they certainly aren't perfect. However, we can assure you that all the hardlines bent by Standard Fab are perfect. We can assure you of this because they were heavily involved in the bending of these hardlines:










And that system has ZERO leaks. :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hardlines were done the night before the show, and they certainly aren't perfect. However, we can assure you that all the hardlines bent by Standard Fab are perfect. We can assure you of this because they were heavily involved in the bending of these hardlines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Knowledge is power :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

martin13 said:


> Paint jobs are super nice but the hard lines look like they were done by somebody with a lazy eye. Not symmetrical, no bulkheads, bends that aren't 90 degrees but 70 or 80 degrees.


I agree with you - the hardlines are not perfect but we did them for display purposes only. You can be assured any of the projects we produce for an actual application will be 100%, we guarantee it. :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Lawn_Mower said:


>


that is some funny **** :laugh:


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

aVWGTIguy said:


> I agree with you - the hardlines are not perfect but we did them for display purposes only. You can be assured any of the projects we produce for an actual application will be 100%, we guarantee it. :thumbup:


^ Listen to this man, his car is approaching Mk6 perfection. 

I saw the tanks firsthand at H2OI and the paintwork is show quality.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

arclight1 said:


> ^ Listen to this man, his car is approaching Mk6 perfection.
> 
> I saw the tanks firsthand at H2OI and the paintwork is show quality.


Thanks Tom, appreciate that. Hope we can get our hands on your beauty one of these days.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

We'll be at First Class Fitment this weekend so stop by the Open Road Tuning X Standard Fabrications booth to take advantage of our October 10% Off promo and all your air ride needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

Messaged! Brainstorming has begun haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Dallas!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ORT and Standard Fab will be at First Class Fitment this weekend with the tanks on display. We will also be honoring the 10% discount if you'd like to purchase at the show! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

New custom .25gal tank in its hand built shipping crate.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^^looks like a resistor. :laugh:
I looked at the tanks at H20 for hours. It's amazing how much detail is in the airbrushing. 
Top notch:thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> ^^^looks like a resistor. :laugh:
> I looked at the tanks at H20 for hours. It's amazing how much detail is in the airbrushing.
> Top notch:thumbup:


Thanks, appreciate that!


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

That is a serious crate Adam! A very nice touch. See you at FCF tomorrow


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Do they ship in those crates from 1920. 

If yes...that's kind of bad ass


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bacardicj151 said:


> Do they ship in those crates from 1920.
> 
> If yes...that's kind of bad ass


Anything is possible.............for a price. :laugh:


----------

